# range report CZ SP-01 tactical



## proudaztec07 (Jan 30, 2009)

picked it up yesterday. Only put 100 rounds thru it but man does it shoot like a dream. This gun is very nice to shoot almost no recoil and is dead on accurate. no failures of any kind!:smt023 much easier to shoot than my xd .40 which had a bit more kick being lighter and having a larger caliber. all in all gun is g2g :smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn you!! I've been wanting one of these for months!!!!

Post pics please! PLEASE! :mrgreen:


----------



## proudaztec07 (Jan 30, 2009)

well this was my 21st birthday gift to myself and im sorry I can't show you any pictures I don't have a camera right now. but as soon as i get one i'll post them in the picture thread!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice present to yourself!!!!!

I wish I was as good to me as you are to you.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------

